

The LED's Dark Secret - scapegraced
http://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/optoelectronics/the-leds-dark-secret

======
mmt
Informative article, though I wish there was a bit more quantitative
comparison to fluorescent, qualitatively awful though it may be, not just
incandescent.

